# Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2004)

Als Partner vom Anglerboard stehen einem viele bisher so nicht umgesetzte Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung. Denn hier hat man ja die „Basis“ direkt an der Tastatur. Warum also nicht eine Rute bauen, welche die Angler wollen?? Und statt der Marktforschungsunternehmen, Marketingspezialisten, Produktmanager und Finanzchefs einfach die Angler selber fragen, wie sie sich ihre Rute für einen bestimmten Einsatzzweck vorstellen würden. 

Welche Länge, welches Material, welche „Hardware“, welche Aktion, welche Farbe, welches Griffmaterial, wie soll die Öse für den Blinker aussehen und so weiter. 

Das dachte sich jedenfalls Christian Dibisch von Penn – Deutschland. Der ja auch schon lange genug Anglerboardmitglied ist. Nämlich schon seit dem 08. Juli 2002, damit eines der „älteren“ Anglerboardmitglieder. 

Und damit auch mit den Vor- und Nachteilen bekannt, die sich mit der direkten Auseinandersetzung mit der Basis ergeben. Denn zum Beispiel meine „Traumschnur“ zum Spinnfischen auf Meerforelle kann es wohl technisch einfach nicht geben: Null Dehnung beim Blinkern und ca. 20 % Dehnung, wenn der Fisch hängt, um Aussteiger zu vermeiden. 

Aber trotzdem soll es jetzt die Penn Rute „AnglerboardEdition“ geben. Gebaut nach den Wünschen der Anglerboardmitglieder, soweit sie sich technisch realisieren lassen. Um gleich im Vorfeld technisch nicht machbares oder auch nicht finanzierbare Wünsche auszuschliessen, wird Christian Dibisch diesen Thread auch aktiv begleiten. 

Denn schliesslich soll diese Rute ja auch gebaut und verkauft werden. Und da haben wir als normale Angler natürlich nicht den Einblick in das technisch machbare und wie man das realisieren kann, dass die Rute auch zu einem vertretbaren Preis zu verkaufen ist. Und hier wird Christian helfen, den Wünschen von uns Anglern das technisch und finanziell wirklich machbare entgegen zu stellen.

Anfangen wird das Ganze jetzt hier mit einer Spinnrute für das mittlere Spinnfischen. Also den Einsatzbereich mit Ködern bis max. um die 40 Gramm. Ziel ist es, eine Rute zu definieren, mit der man sowohl mit der Vielzahl der angebotenen Gummiköder fischen kann, aber auch Blinker, Spinner, Wobbler und andere Kunstköder dieser Gewichtsklasse einsetzen kann. 

Und sollte diese Rute dann auch den Händlern und vor allem den Anglern zusagen, werden auf diesem Wege weitere Ruten für andere Einsatzzwecke  als "AnglerboardEdition" entstehen. Da könnt Ihr Euch auch schon mal Gedanken machen, welche Ruten für welche weiteren Einsatzzwecke Ihr Euch dann von Penn als AnglerboardEdition wünscht. 

Aber zuerst mal soll es ja hier darum gehen, die optimale Rute fürs mittlere Spinnfischen zu gestalten. Dazu gibt es natürlich vielfältigste, auch verschiedenste Wünsche. Da man ich vielleicht mit am einfachsten auf eine Länge einigen kann, wollen wir vielleicht damit anfangen. 

Aus den Angaben und Kommentaren zur Länge in diesem Thread werden wir dann eine Umfrage gestalten, bei der wir dann die Favoriten festlegen wollen. 

Welche Rutenlänge wäre also Euch für eine mittlere Spinnrute am liebsten??
(Keine Bootsrute, für das "Spinnen" vom Ufer)


----------



## totti (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Moin Thomas, 
na endlich. Nun werde ich mal den Anfang machen. Ich bin der 3-Meter Freund. #6  Für mich ist das einfach die optimale Länge.

Die Idee finde ich prima und hoffe, dass durch die Erfahrungen und Wünsche der AB eine Super - Spinnrute, die auch finanzierbar ist , herauskommt.

Viele Grüße 
Totti


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Ich persönlich habe am liebsten etwas längere Ruten, da man damit am flexibelsten angeln kann.
Für eine Rute dieser Gewichtsklasse, die ja hauptsächlich wohl zum Fang von Zander, Hcht, Rapfen, Döbel etc. eingesetzt werden wird, wäre in meinen Augen eine Länge von 3,20m optimal.
Mit dieser Länge kann man optimal werfen, man hat entsprechende Reserven im Drill, und sie ist lang genug um den Köder im Fluss gut über Steinschüttungen etc. zu bringen.
Zudem dürfte eine Rute dieser Länge vom Gewicht her gehen, wenn sie dann richtig ausbalanciert ist.


----------



## Stingray (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Moin Moin

Also für eine 40gr. Spinnrute würde ich 2,70m sagen.

Gruß Stingray


----------



## totti (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Fängt ja gut an .... 3m , 3,20m , 2,70m  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Killerwels (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Jetzt ist es raus  #6 

Also, ich halte drei Meter für optimal. Man kann den Köder grad bei schwereren Ködern noch gut auswerfen und da ich meistens am Rhein mit der Spinnruten fische noch gut über die Steinpackungen ziehen.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Garfield0815 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Super Idee #6  #6 
Ruten von Anglern für Angler.
Ich pers. habe auch lieber die etwas längeren Ruten.
Ich würde eine Länge wie Thomas bevorzugen, eher noch 10 cm mehr (3,30m)


----------



## ollidi (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Ich würde mich zwischen 2,70 und 3 Meter einpendeln. Damit hätte man eine gute "Allroundrute" für Teich, Steinpackung (Kanal) und Fluß.
Gut auszubalancieren (evtl. über Ausgleichsgewichte am Griffende) damit man die Balance zwischen Rute und Rolle herstellen kann.


----------



## Stingray (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Moin Moin

Ich selber habe in der 40er Klasse eine 2,40m , 2,70m und eine 3,00m Rute. Je nach Uferbeschaffenheit oder angestrebter Wurfweite kann ich da wechseln. Deswegen die goldene Mitte.

Gruß Stingray


----------



## buddha (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Hallo zusammen,
ich finde es eine nette Idee, das auf die Wünsche der Angler eingegangen werden soll. Aber ich sehe auch das Problem, daß wir hier sehr viele Boardies haben und deshalb auch sehr viele Meinungen kommen werden, die sicherlich schwer unter einen Hut zu bringen sind.
Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und Glück beim austüfteln einer "mittleren Spinrute", denke aber auch das es so nicht unbedingt zu bewerkstelligen ist.
In meinem Job mach ich fast das selbe, nur hab ich ca. 30 Leute die ich unter einen Hut bringen muß, wobei das schon sehr schwer ist! Hier an Board haben wir aber X User mehr und die alle unter einen Hut zu bringen ist wohl problematisch!!! Aber wie gesagt, viel Glück dabei!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Christian Dibisch wird übrigens dann ab morgen oder übermorgen das erste Mal melden.
Dasher habe ich auch weniger die Bedenken wie buddha, da Christian da sicher "mässigend" einschreiten und alles auf eine wirkliche machbare Ebene bringen wird.
Hauptsache es kommt genügend Input und genügend Ideen ))


----------



## schelli (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Meine optimale Länge ist auch ab so 3 mtr. - 3.30, darunter fische ich nicht !
40 gr. währ wohl für den Anfang auch nicht schlecht  .


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Ich wäre auch für eine 3 m-Rute. Ich habe 2 Ruten in dieser Klasse und komme damit besser zurecht als mit 2,70 m-Ruten. ABER wie schon erwähnt wird es nicht so einfach, allen Leuten was rechtzumachen. Jeder fischt anders. Ich finde die Idee aber klasse. Hoffentlich wird diese Rute auch kein unbezahlbarer Spaß!


----------



## Locke (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Wird ne harte Nuss und wird wahrscheinlich darauf hinauslaufen, 2 Modelle zu bauen 
Ich würde 2,70 bis 2,85 bevorzugen und eine >3,00 für die grösseren Angler.

Korkgriff, ohne Frage, Hakenöse sollte gut zugänglich sein (flexibel oder grösse feste Öse) mit dem Blank verbunden, nicht einfach "draufgeklatscht" und lackiert.

Kein empfindliches Material, die darf ruhig mal nen kleinen Schlag abgekommen dürfen, ohne gleich ein Mosaik auf dem Blank zu hinterlassen.

Spitzenringeinlage überlappend, ich fische mit einem Winkel Rute / Schnur.

Endkappe des Blanks abgesetzt mit Blechkappe / Gummi, will die Rute auf mal ohne nachzudenken abstellen, ohne das gleich der Kork in mitleidenschaft gezogen wird.

Beim Rollenhalter die Möglichkeit, ein Stück des Blanks freizuhalten, damit der Zeigefinger aufgesetzt werden kann, ähnlich wie bei Triggerruten. Stichwort Köderkontrolle.

Joo, das erstmal dazu 

Gruss Locke


----------



## Siff-Cop (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Hallo 

wie währe es denn mit einer Wechselspitze. Mit der man die Rute variabel verlängern kann. Zum Beispiel 3 Spitzen eine mit 2,7m eine mit 3m und einem 3,3m oder andere Variationen. Gibts ja auch bei Matchruten oder Picker, ob das jetzt aus Wirtschaftlichen Gründen ok ist, naja da muß sich wohl das Marketing von Penn mit auseinandersetzen.

Noch ein Dickes lob an das Penn Managment, an so einer Aktion sollten sich ander Firmen mal ein Beispiel nehmen, jetzt nicht nur in der Angelzubehör Branche.#6  
Der Kunde ist König!!!!´ |engel:


----------



## Aalthorsten (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Ich persönliche ziehe eine Rutenlänge von 3,30 vor. Könnte aber auch bis 3 Meter
tolerieren.Super Idee übrigens von Penn.Allerdings habe ich da meine Zweifel ob wir schon bei der Länge der Rute eine Einigung erzielen. Nach ich bin mal gespannt.
Bei dem Preis werden wir uns wohl alle recht schnell einig werden  !!!! Grins


----------



## Chris7 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Na, das ist ja mal ne richtig gute Idee! Ich war die ganze Zeit schon gespannt darauf, was sich hinter der angekündigten Aktion verbirgt. Aber das ist ne gelungene Überraschung.

Bei einer Rute dieses Wurfgewichts tendiere ich auch (immer) zu einer Länge von 2,70m oder 3,00m. Wie lang die Rute denn dann wirklich sein sollte, hängt ja auch ein bißchen von der Grifflänge ab. Aber bei dem leichten Wurfgewicht sollte sie, meiner Meinung nach, nicht länger als 3,00m sein. Sonst geht doch viel Gefühl beim leichten Spinnen verloren. Also, 2,85m wäre mal die Länge meiner Traumrute in dieser Gewichtsklasse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Mensch Locke, da gehst Du aber gleich in die Vollen)
Da ist die Rute ja  schon fast fertig, dabei gehts hier (nur) um die Länge))

Vielleicht wäre die angesprochene Möglichkeit die Rute in 2 Längen machbar, vielleicht auch mit Wechselspitze (könnte man ja auch mit 2 Aktionen verbinden) ich weiss aber nicht, in wie weit sowas technisch, logistisch, verkaufsmässig (mit 2 Spitzen kost ja mehr)  und finanziell "machbar" wäre, da warten wir mal ab, bis sich Christian hier meldet.

PS: 
@ locke: Wieso Kork na klar??? Ich finde da gibt es bessere Materialien, die man mit nassen und kalten Händen besser "fassen" kann als Kork. Aber nur zum drüber nachdenken, das Thema kommt noch, diskutiert hier (nur) mal über die Länge, sonst kommen wir schnell vom hundrtsten in tausendste und man verliert den Überblick))


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



> Allerdings habe ich da meine Zweifel ob wir schon bei der Länge der Rute eine Einigung erzielen.


Geht ja auch nicht um eine Einigung (die wird wohl nie zu erreichen sein), sondern darum, eine klare Tendenz fest zu stellen und danach die Ruten zu bauen. Gilt auch für all die anderen Features die noch abgefragt werden.


----------



## guifri (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

3 m   .


----------



## Achim_68 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Also bei der Länge fände ich 3,00 m ausreichend.

Aber was solls denn überhaupt werden??? Steck - oder Teleskoprute???


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Bloß keine Tele!!!!! BITTE ne Steck......


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Sorry Achim, hatte ich vergessen, aber dass Anglerboardmember wohl in der Mehrzahl (an Hand vieler Postings zu lesen) mit Sicherheit zur Steckrute tendieren, dürfte klar sein und hiermit vorausgesetzt)))


----------



## Gnilftz (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Moin,
erstmal ein dickes Lob für die Aktion!  #6 
Schön das die Angler miteinbezogen werden.

Da ich eine Spinnrute in der Hauptsache an der Küste einsetze, käme für mich nur der Bereich 3m oder noch lieber 3,3m in Frage.

Da ich aber kaum Köder mit 40g werfe, würde ich hier zu 15-40g tendieren, dat passt dann in der Regel. 

Wenn ich schon beim wünschen bin, ich finde die Vorschläge von Locke sehr gut! Auch den Korkgriff! 

Gruß
Heiko #h
der die Sache hier gespannt verfolgen wird 
und sich freiwillig als Tester meldet...  :q


----------



## Mumpitz (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Ich bin auch für die etwas längere Rute. 3 - 3,3 Meter wären für mich in Ordnung. Allerdings finde ich die Ide mit den Wechselspitzen schon ziemlich gut. 2-3 Oberteile allerdings noch besser. Diese allerdings nicht komplett, sondern nach Wahl - optional sollten aber auch alle 3 zum Unterteil käuflich sein (ein bischen träumen darf erlaubt sein  ). Beim Spinnfischen vom Boot aus, kommt bei mir sicherlich eine andere Rutenlänge als vom Ufer aus zum Einsatz. Im Boot würde man sich eine kurze nicht gegenseitig um die Ohren hauen und vom Land aus hat man mit der längeren Rute den Vorteil einer besseren Dämpfung bei geflochtenen Schnüren, bei gleichzeitig guten Wurfeigenschaften.


----------



## Reisender (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Wünsche mir eine steckrute, von 3 meter länge ! die man/n bei bedarf verlängern kann. 

Wie zum beispiel ein bis zu 30 cm teilstück, das man bei bedarf aus dem Rutengriff zieht, und ein zusätzlichen rutenring anbringen kann. 
Hier ist natürlich zu beachten! das es eine gesonderte verarbeitung bedarf, da sonst der bruch im handteil der rute besteht.

Sollte es sowas schon geben, bitte ich um info!!


----------



## GoldWinger (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Also ich wäre auch für eine länge vom 3 m. Mit dieser Länge kann man optimal werfen,ich habe fast alle Ruten in dieser Klasse.

Mit 2,70m komm ich nicht so gut klar,da ich oft mit Vorfächerlängen um 2 - 2,50m meine Köder bade. :q 

Da sind zum auswerfen 3.00m schon besser. Steck oder Tele ? Steck ist mir lieber. 

Bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis


----------



## vk58 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Als Anfänger kann ich natürlich nicht auf einen Erfahrungsschatz mit verschiedenen Angellängen zurückgreifen, aber vielleicht ist es ja auch interessant zu wissen, daß ein Anfänger bei einer mittleren Spinnrute mit einer Länge von 3 Metern von Anfang blendend zurecht kommt.Die Idee von Ollidi mit den Ausgleichsgewichten im Griffteil finde ich auch gut, da ich den Unterschied bei der Montage verschiedener Rollen schon gemerkt habe.
Die Idee mit den Wechselspitzen hört sich toll an, nur müßte mich jemand aufklären, ob man einen Längenunterschied von 30 cm so sehr merkt.


----------



## bolli (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Hi,

ich bin für 2,7 bis max. 3 m.

Die vielen Vorschläge bzgl. mehrerer Längen, Wechselspitzen etc. sind ja nicht
verkehrt, aber etwas utopisch. Denn meines Wissens müßen *je Ausführung
* schon einige Tausend Stück produziert werden, damit am Ende ein vernünftiger 
VK-Preis realisiert werden kann. Falls dem doch nicht so sein sollte...
umso besser


----------



## Lachsy (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

2,70m, und mal eine wo das handteil nicht soooooo ellen lang ist. möchte nicht immer die rute beim drill unter den achseln haben

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Bezüglich Wechselspitzen teile ich bollis Bedenken, mal sehen was Christian dazu sagt.

@ vk58: 
30 cm merkt man schon.
Wenn die Rute 30 cm zu lang ist und man überall im Gebüsch hängen bleibt, oder wenn die Rute 30 cm zu kurz ist, und man nicht vernünftig an der Stromkante blinkern kann))

Spass beiseite: 
Die "optimale" Rutenlänge zum erreichen der besten Wurfweitren hängt auch von der Körpergrösse des Anglers ab.

Grundsätzlich kann man mit  läöngeren Ruten eher weiter werfen, dafür sind sie naturgemäss schwerer.

Im Drill hat man mit kürzeren Ruten den bessren und direkteren Kontakt zum Fisch und den besseren Hebel, mit längeren Ruten kann man den Fisch dafür besser gegen die Aktioion "müde" laufen lassen. Zudem hat man mit längeren Ruten bessere Möglichkeiten einen Fisch von einem Hindernis wegzulenken oder fernzuhalten.


----------



## vk58 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> @ vk58:
> 
> ... Die "optimale" Rutenlänge zum erreichen der besten Wurfweitren ...


Wenn ich als Anfänger Deine Ausführungen richtig verstanden habe, dann gibt es für die optimale Lösung der verschiedenen Anforderungen nur den Kauf verschiedener, optimaler Rutenlängen bzw. Wechselspitzen oder man sucht den besten Kompromiß, der dann wahrscheinlich in der Mitte sprich bei 3 Meter liegt.


----------



## bine (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Ich würde auch 3m bevorzugen, natürlich Steckrute!!!
und wie Lachsy schon sagt, ein etwas kürzeres Griffteil, es gibt ja auch etwas kleinere Menschen!!  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Kürzeres Griffteil finde ich auch gut, nicht nur   wegen "kleinerer" Menschen.
Ein langes Griffteil ist beim Blinkern einfach immer irgendwie im Weg. Zudem kommt bei gleicher Rutenlänge ein kürzeres Griffteil einem längerenm Blank zu Gute, womit mehr "Material" für die Aktion zur Verfügung steht.
Mir ist eine Grifflänge am liebsten, wenn das Griffende gerade so am Ellbogen anliegt.


----------



## Gnilftz (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



			
				bine schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde auch 3m bevorzugen, natürlich Steckrute!!!
> und wie Lachsy schon sagt, ein etwas kürzeres Griffteil, es gibt ja auch etwas kleinere Menschen!!  :q



Alle unter einen Hut zu bringen wird nie möglich sein... 
Da ein etwas längeres Handteil beim Werfen ne gute Hebelwirkung hat,
bidde nich zu kurz... :q 

Die armen Konstrukteure müssen wohl ne eierlegende Wollmilchsau basteln!   |kopfkrat  :q 

Greetz

Heiko #h


----------



## ollidi (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Mit dem kürzeren Griffteil kann ich mich nur anschließen. 
Das es eine Steckrute wird, war mir eigentlich klar. Da habe ich gar nicht drüber nachgedacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Mit nem Griffteil, das gerade so am Ellbogen anliegt, habe ich bisher auch beim "Zweihandwerfen" eigetnlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Man "verschenkt" da gegenüber Weitwurfruten mit langem Griff vielleicht ein (Zenti)Meter, aber das wird in meinen Augen durch das bessere Handling mehr als wett gemacht.
Bei meiner 6er Sportex, die ich ansonsten klasse finde, sört mich das lange Griffteil gewaltig. Gerade wenn man auf dem Kutter ist, ist das Ding ständig im Weg, aber auch beim Blinkern auf Waller im Fluss wäre mir ein kürzeres Griffteil vom Handling her lieber. 
Wichtig ist dabei vor allem, dass die Rute mit einem kürzeren Griffteil trotzdem von der Gewichstverteilung her stimmt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Habe eben ne Mail vomn Christian Dibisch bekommen, ab übermorgen will er sich einschalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Und gerade die näxte Mail, eher schon heute, weil er morgen doch wieder unterwegs ist)


----------



## duck_68 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Hallo, 

ich persönlich tendiere auch eher zu 3.00 - 3.30 Meter. Allerings sollte die Rute schon alleine wegen der Ästetik einen Korkgriff haben - die anderen Materialien "vermuddeln" meiner Ansicht nach zu leicht. Das Handteil sollte ebenfalls nicht zu lang sein.

Gruß

Martin #h


----------



## Elgar (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Also ich gehöre auch ganz klar zu den 3,00m Freunden.


----------



## Lachsy (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

ein wichtiger Aspekt für mich ist auch die Transportlänge. Nicht jeder hat ein kombi. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pete (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

2,85 halte ich für optimaler... fast alle 3m ruten in dem anvisierten segment sind mir oft einfach zu schwer zum spinnen...handteil nicht zu lang (gut ausbalancieren!!!)...ultradünner blank sollte angestrebt werden...


----------



## DerHecht (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Rute fuer das Angeln mit Stationaerrolle ausgelegt wird, da ja doch das Gros der Angler diese Rollenart verwendet.
Falls aber genuegend Nachfrage nach einer Triggerrute besteht, waere es wuenschenswert, auch ein solches Modell anzubieten. Ich glaube, dass sich das Spinnangeln mit der Multirolle in den naechsten Jahren in Deutschland weiter verbreiten wird (einen leichten Trend in diese Richtung meine ich erkennen zu koennen).


----------



## Broesel (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Moinsen,
mir persönlich behagen auch Spinnruten um von 2,85 - 3 Meter am besten. Wobei ich auch denke, dass ein superlanger Griff eher hinderlich sein kann. Idealerweise das ganze mit einer Spitzenaktion, damit beim Großfisch noch genug Reserven vorhanden sind... :q 
Klar, sie sollte gut ausbalanciert sein...|rolleyes 

Hmm, ich denke auch, dass es schwierig ist, jeder Vorstellung irgendwie gerecht zu werden...die armen Entwickler.. |kopfkrat


----------



## BigEarn (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Hab ichs doch gesagt!|stolz:  Habe ich jetzt ein signiertes Kochbuch gewonnen? :q  

Ich würde am ehesten die 2,85 Version mit kurzem Handteil bevorzugen. Das Griffmaterial sollte, wenn Kork, sehr hochwertiger Kork sein, da billiger Kork letzten Endes das Bild der Rute eher zerstört. Finde aber, dass es noch andere Materialien gibt, die gut geeignet wären. Z.B. Kunstkork, wie er auch bei der Skyblade Blinker Edition verarbeitet wurde. Bei Moosgummi gibt es so viele Unterschiede...richtig gute Griffe würde ich Kork bevorzugen, alles billigere in dem Segment aber nicht.


*NEIN FRANZL, WIR WOLLEN KEINE ROSA RUTE!!! :q *


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Bei der Aktionsdebatte später sehe ich auch viele unterschiedliche Meinungen auf uns zukommen))
Zu "spitzenlastig" sollte in meinen Augen die Aktion nicht sein - aber man wird sehen, ist ja ein späteres Thema.

Scheinen sich jetzt ja hier zwei "Fraktionen" rauszubilden:
die 3m +
und die 3m -

Ein maximal mittellanger, eher kurzer Griff scheint auch gewünscht zu sein.
Mal sehen was da noch in den nächsten Tagen kommt.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

.....


----------



## SUMO (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

super idee von penn 
ich persönlich würde auch zwischen 3m-3,30m tendieren.
gruß sumo


----------



## Christian Dibisch (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Liebe Anglerboardmitglieder!

Kurze Vorstellung, meine Name ist Christian Dibisch, bin 39 Jahre alt und ich bin Geschäftsführer und Mitgesellschafter der PENN Deutschland GmbH. Ich arbeite
seit über 20 Jahren in der Angelbranche d.h. ich habe noch nie einen vernünftigen
Beruf gehabt. 

Die in unseren 3 Stammwerken in Philadelphia / USA hergestellten Produkte machen
nur etwa 20% des Lieferprogramms von PENN Deutschland aus. Zu speziell und ver-
schieden sind die Anforderungen der Angler in den einzelnen Ländern. So werden alle
Ruten und alle Schnurprodukte im 2004 / 2005 Lieferprogramm von PENN Deutschland
auch nur für uns hergestellt. Diese Produkte sind z.B. in den USA nicht erhätlich. Wir 
planen, entwickeln, und kaufen diese Artikel selbst. Durch die jahrzehntelange Erfahrung der handelnden Personen intern und extern versuchen wir die Wünsche unserer Einzelhandelskunden und Endverbraucher so weit als möglich zu erfüllen.

In diesem Zusammenhang liegt die Zusammenarbeit auf der Entwicklungsebene mit dem
AB sehr nah - mit wem könnten wir auch sonst eine solche Aktion durchziehen!? Das
Internet bietet hier die Möglichkeit zu einer Art Brainstorming was ja soviel bedeutet
wie: "Alle quatschen mal munter drauflos". Genauso machen wir es in der Firma ja auch
nur ist die Zahl der Beteiligten kleiner.

Ich habe die ersten 30 Beiträge durchgelesen und werde auch jeden weitern lesen.
Wie Thomas 9904 schon angekündigt hat werden ich immer wieder meine Kommentare
abgeben ohne jedoch das eigentliche Projekt zu stark zu beeinflussen - schließlich soll
es ja DIE ANGLERBOARDRUTE werden. 

Einige haben sich schon in Richtung Stückpreis und Mindestmenge geäußert. Das soll hier kein großes Thema sein! Der Preis wird nicht höher sein als bei jeder anderen
PENN Spinrute - eine Mindestmenge haben wir nicht im Auge. Wichtig ist dieses Projekt
nicht schon im Vorfeld mit konkreten Planungen oder gar dem Rotstift zu belasten...
Natürlich spielt die Ausstattung wie z.B. Rutenmaterial und Ringe eine Rolle jedoch
nicht mehr als bei unseren anderen Produkten.

Es haut mich wirklich (fast) um wieviel Ihr jetzt schon zum Thema Rutenlänge beigetragen habt...Da ist natürlich alles möglich ( auch 2,93m ). Von unserer
Verkaufsstatistik entscheiden sich die meisten Kunden für 2,70m, gefolgt von
3,00m und 2,40m. Ach ja, natürlich bauen wir hier eine Steckrute - nur so der
Vollständigkeit halber.

Wechselspitzen? Das geht bei Bootsruten da hier ein einheitliches Handteil
leicht zu machen ist. Bei einer so leichten Spinrute wäre das dann aber so
das wir einen Kompromiss finden müßten - ich glaube das ist nicht unser Ziel.

Die Transportlänge ist sicher ein Thema! Von unsere Charisma Senso Pilk gibt
es ja einige 3-teilige Modelle. Von vielen Fliegenrutenbauern wird 3 tlg. sogar
favourisiert. Hier liegt sicher potential für neue Wege! Bei 3-tlg wäre meines
erachtens auch "Wechselspitze" einfacher zu realisieren.

"Distanzstück" zum verlängern und verkürzen verändert Rutenblank und Aktion
so stark ....ich würd's nicht empfehlen.

So, das für's erste. Ich muß leider morgen schon wieder arbeiten ( man glaubt es kaum)
und werde mich am Mittwoch wieder melden.

Ich möchte mich noch einmal beim ganzen Anglerboard für diese tolle Aktion bedanken.

MfG
Christian Dibisch / Team PENN


----------



## rainer1962 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Hallo,
ich fische sehr viel am Rhein, mom. mit ner Sportex. Das Dgiffteil der Sportex ist mir auch etwas zu lang. Könnte etwas kürzer sein. Mit der Länge von 270 bin ich voll zufrieden. Man erzielt vernünftige Weiten, die Köderführung ist o.k. der Anschlag ist sehr gut durchzubringen, die Steinpackungen machen keine Prob. und auch der Drill macht mächtig spass. 10 pfünder Hecht und Zander (hatte ich schon das ein oder andere mal) waren überhaupt kein Problem. Ich nehm an werd auch 20 pfünder ( so Gott will )ohne prob drillen können. Ich fände eine 270-280 klasse. Wechselspitze in verschiedenen Längen warum nicht, ich wär dabei, kommt jeden Angler im Endeffekt billiger als 3 komplette Ruten in versch. Längen


----------



## BigEarn (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Ich bin gegen Wechselspitzen, ganau aus dem Grund, den Christian oben genannt hat. 
Was ich allerdings super fände wäre eine Traveller-Rute, welche aus mehreren Teilen besteht. Muss nicht unbedingt bei der Spinnrute jetzt sein, aber vielleicht wäre so eine "Allround-Reiserute" etwas, an dem wir uns später mal austoben könnten


----------



## Pete (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

erst einmal: hallo und glückwunsch, christian...auch wenn du nun schon seit zwei jahren member bist, so denn zu deinem ersten offiziellen ab-beitrag!!!!

es ist von eine 40gr. rute die rede, ergo nicht von einer 40-80 gr. so wie oft in der branche zu finden...da sollten wir dann auch den einsatz einer solchen spinnrute genauer definieren...40gr. das ist der bereich größerer blinker (20-40 gr), größer gufis mit köpfen um die 20-30 gr. und mittlerer wobbler bis 25-30gr.(von den megateilen, wie wir sie in den boddengewässern einsetzen, mal abgesehen)...ergo wird es *keine* klassische jigrute, die würde sich für mich entscheidend daunter definieren...um eine präzise und feinfühlige köderkontrolle und einen effizienten anschlag zu bekommen, sollte die rute eine mittelfeine spitzenaktion und dahinter ein bretthartes rückgrat besitzen, eben um den größeren zandern unserer seen und ströme auf den pelz zu rücken...die elbangler in hamburg lassen ja zur zeit ein regelrechtes zanderfieber durch deutschland gehen, was andernorts schon zu beachtlichen fangerfolgen geführt hat...
ich denke, hier sollten vor allem die viel gufi-fischenden stromangler angehört werden...sie wissen am besten, mit welchem gerät der spaß am größten ist...

*so, und noch eins: bitte keine allround-rute, die kompromisse macht...das wird wischiwaschi, nur weil sich darin vielleicht besonders viele boardies wieder finden!!! solche produkte kann man zur genüge rumstehen sehen...
also ne specialist-rod...!!!!*
fangt mit der spinnrute an, und wenns ein erfolg wird, macht ein jahr später wieder was spezielles aus einem andren segment ...


----------



## Lachsy (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

hallo Christian Dibisch, willkommen im AB . Auf das es eine traumrute wird

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Achim_68 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Hallo Christian,
Glückwunsch zum ersten Beitrag   :q


----------



## schroe (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Hi, 
ich tendiere auch eher zur 270-285 cm Rute. Deckt fast alle Bedingungen (Uferangeln-Bootsangeln) ab.
Leichter und schlanker Blank mit betonter Spitzenaktion ist selbstverständlich Pflicht, man will ja spüren was da unten abgeht. Nicht nur steif, natürlich auch schnell. 
Da bin ich mit Pete uni sono. 

300 und 330cm mit kurzem Unterhandteil und trotzdem balanciert? :q  
Sollte sich der Gedanke durchsetzen, bin ich auf das verwendete Blankmaterial gespannt. :q 
Der Wunsch wird wohl ein frommer bleiben oder Penn entwickelt zusammen mit LOOMIS. :q  
Stehe in freudiger Erwartung. :q


----------



## totentanz (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

_Zitat von *Locke*:

_ _........Korkgriff, ohne Frage, *Hakenöse sollte gut zugänglich sein (flexibel oder grösse feste Öse) mit dem Blank verbunden, nicht einfach "draufgeklatscht" und lackiert. *..........
_ 


  Dieser Punkt wird meiner Meinung nach bei zu vielen Ruten vernachlässigt!
  Da könnte man doch bestimmt was machen!#c


----------



## BigEarn (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Hakenöse wie bei Sprtex - einfach und top


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Na da kommt doch einiges, und wie die Geschmäcker doch unterschiedlich sind)
Wenn es denn technisch machbar wäre, wäre mir eine Rute am liebsten, die beim Werfen und Angeln gerne hart mit einer Spitzenaktion sein solte, beim Drillen aber bitte schön mit einer eher  mehr durchgehenden (aber nicht vollparabolischen) Aktion.
Das erspart doch beim Angeln mit geflochtener in meinen Augen manchen Aussteiger.


			
				Christian Dibisch schrieb:
			
		

> Es haut mich wirklich (fast) um wieviel Ihr jetzt schon zum Thema Rutenlänge beigetragen habt...Da ist natürlich alles möglich ( auch 2,93m)


Finde ich ne gute Länge, mit der wohl die ANhänger längerer wie auch die Anhämnger eher kurzer Ruten leben könnten, wenn man das mit nem relativ kurzen Griff kombiniern würde, könnte das schon hinhauen.

Und 2,93m ist doch mal was anderes als immer die geraden Zahlen))


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

PS: Das mit den Hakenösen ist auch so erin Thema, bin mal gespannt was da noch für Vorschläge kommen, wie sowas aussehen könnte. Kommt dann im Hardware - Thread)


----------



## Pete (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

jau, wieso nicht auch einmal sowas? es zwingt uns doch niemand, wieder auf soetwas wie eingefahrene standartlängen rücksicht zu nehmen (es sei denn, wir müssen uns genauso an die wie überall üblichen vorproduzierten fernost-blanks halten)...
schroe hat nur alllzu sehr recht, wenn er darauf hinweist, dass 300-330cm länge und ein kurzes griffteil eigentlich unvereinbar sind, es sei denn, man macht den griff unnötig schwer...


----------



## levalex (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

mann könnte den griffteil auch verlängerbar machen, in dem man am ende ein gewinde einsetzt
 in das man eine verlängerung einschraubt!?!

 meine größten bedenken allerdings liegen in der stückzahl, die ja bekanntlich den preis bestimmen!
 und eine rute von anglern für angler sollte nicht so selten und teuer sein, daß sie bei einigen wenigen
 sammlern in der vitrine vermodern!


----------



## Lotte (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

moin-moin,

 @ Christian Dibisch: dir wünsche ich erst einmal noch viel spaß hier im board!!! schön, daß die anregungen der endverbraucher mal ernsthaft berücksichtigt werden!!!

 bezüglich der länge: ich würde mich gerne irgendwo in der mitte einpendeln wollen, wenn es "nur" eine geben soll !!! 2,90m - 3,10m!!!

 hätte aber auch nichts dagegen, wenn es eine mit einer länge zwischen 2,70m-3,00m sowie eine weitere mit einer länge von 3,00m - 3,30 m geben würde!!!

 weiteres dann, wenn die anderen fakten abgefragt werden!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



> und eine rute von anglern für angler sollte nicht so selten und teuer sein, daß sie bei einigen wenigen
> sammlern in der vitrine vermodern!


Da hats Du vollkommen recht!!
Das soll eine Rute für die Praxis sein, bezahlen muss man sie natürlich auch können.
Nur dann werden die Händler so viele der Penn - Anglerboardruten verkaufen können, dass daraus dann auch eine ganze Serie werden kann.

Aber das soll hier ja noch nicht unser Problem sein.
Wir sollen die Wünsche äussern, cHRISTIAN WIRD DANN SCHON SAGENWAS NACH SEINER eRFAHRUNG


----------



## Counter-Striker (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

bin auch so für 3m und ca. 40g WG


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



> und eine rute von anglern für angler sollte nicht so selten und teuer sein, daß sie bei einigen wenigen
> sammlern in der vitrine vermodern!


Da hats Du vollkommen recht!!

Das soll eine Rute für die Praxis sein, bezahlen muss man sie natürlich auch können.
Nur dann werden die Händler so viele der Penn - Anglerboardruten verkaufen können, dass daraus dann auch eine ganze Serie werden kann.

Aber das soll hier ja noch nicht unser Problem sein.
Wir sollen die Wünsche äussern, Christian wird uns dann sicher sagen was technisch und "verkaufsmässig" machbar ist. 

Und wenn man an der Basis die Wünsche abklopft, sollte ja (bei angemessenem Preis) das verkaufen nachher kein Problem sein)


----------



## Truttafriend (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

3m find ich top. Auf 2,85 würde ich mich auch noch einlassen. 2,70 ist mir schon zu kurz. Dreiteilig wäre der Oberburner! Für einen optionalen Aufpreis wäre ein Transportrohr der Knaller  (bei Fliegnruten Standard, ok kleinere Ringe, aber trotzdem). So wie Gnilftz geschrieben hat: 10-40g. Aktion wäre mir eine schön Durchgehende am liebsten. Deswegen fische ich auch häufig noch Glasruten.


Willkommen im AB und geile Aktion die Penn da vor hat #6


----------



## RoterAdler (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Erstmal Klasse Sache das !!!

Bin da irgendwie immer über diesen Treadt drüber gestolpert sonst hätte ich schon mal mein post abgegeben !

Also ich würde auch zu einer Länge von 2,90-3m bevorzugen.

2 Teilige Steckrute bei der man das Spitzenteil evtl. ergänzen kann (Nachkauf ).

Kurzes Handstück soll ja nee Spinnrute werden.

Vom Blank her so das sie Hart ist und doch wieder neee Super weiche Durchgehende Aktion im drill hat (träum).  

Das andere Beringung Rollenhalter usw. Diskutieren wir ja später ?


----------



## bigslizer (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

2,70 Steckrute, Korkgriffe und nehmt nen Ring mehr damit man mit ner Multi spinnfischen kann (ist einfach besser)
Petri 
Bigslizer


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



> Das andere Beringung Rollenhalter usw. Diskutieren wir ja später ?


So is dat, jetzt gehts erst mal um Länge/Proportionen.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Irgendwo zwischen 2,70 und 3m wäre für mich OK !

Ich bin für eine "ungerade" Zahl... soll ja was besonderes sein


----------



## Palometta (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Hallo zusammen ,

erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen an Christian Dibisch. Nett Sie/Dich hier zu lesen .

So nun zum Thema  |bla: 

Also ich sehe da ganz schwere Zeiten auf uns zukommen denn dieser Thread wird sicherlich so manchen Glaubenskrieg auslösen !

Ich lese aus den bisherigen Post schon mal 6 Ruten heraus

Über oder unter 3 Meter . Dann mit kurzem oder normalen Griffteil und zum schluß noch als 2 bzw. als 3teilig  (oder sogar noch mehr  #c ) .

Ich denk mal ein schweres unterfangen denn es werden einige noch nach 'ne
Multirollenversion fragen . #t 

Nun gut ich will mal meine Wünsche äußern  :q 

Mir würde sowohl eine Rute knapp unter 3 m sowohl eine mit 3,30m gefallen.
Ein kurzes Griffteil würde ich auch favorisieren.
Kork als Griffmaterial lehne ich dagegen ab , ist mir zu pflegebedürftig.
Jetzt kommt's  |rolleyes  ich hätte auch gerne eine Version mit Revolvergriff für die Multi.
Ich will das jetzt mal kurz begründen .
Spinnfischen mit der Multi kommt hierzulande mächtig in Mode und wenn man objektiv ist kann man die Vorzüge einer Multi nicht länger ignorieren.
Ich selbst (Ignorant³) muß eingestehen das ich dieser Entwiklung nicht aus dem Weg gehen kann und werde also ich nächster Zeit in dieser Richtung aufrüsten.
Da kommt diese Aktion grade recht.

Was sagt ihr dazu ?

Palometta


----------



## Karstein (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Hallo Christian,

auch aus Berlin ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Board! Klasse Aktion, die ihr da ausgetüftelt habt, mein Kompliment!

Mein Zielgebiet für eine Spinnrute solchen Kalibers ist zum größten Teil (natürlich  ) das Fjordspinnfischen in Norwegen, gefolgt vom Küstenblinkern auf Meerforelle, Hornhecht und Dorsch in Dänemark und Schweden bis hin zum Spinnfischen auf kleineren Lachs in Irland, Südnorwegen und Dänemark. Auch am Walchensee zum Seeforellenangeln kommt eine solche Spinnrute mit Wurfgewicht bis 40gr zum Einsatz. Folglich ist dieser Rutentyp der von uns am meisten im Einsatz befindliche.

Ich angele mittlererweile mit der sechsten 3,00m Spinnrute, und das ist eine 2004er Penn Millenium Spin in 3,00m mit einem Wurfgewicht von 10-30 Gramm. Von der Verarbeitung her eine prima Rute und sehr belastbar, gerade auf größere Seelachse und Pollacks in Norwegen. Ein Handicap dieser Rute ist der recht dicke und schwere Blank plus dessen leicht spitzenbetonte Aktion.

Ausgehend von dieser Rute eurer Produktion hätte ich persönlich folgende Anregungen:

- ein dünner, sehr leichter und voll parabolisch bis zum Rutengriff arbeitender Blank aus IM 6-8 in 3,00m Länge, dreiteilig und schwarz, maximal dunkelbraun

- eine etwas engere Beringung von 8 Ringen, sodass ich die Rute sowohl mit der Multi als auch mit der Stationären gut fischen kann - dezente Wicklungen in Rutenfarbe, Stege in Silber oder schwarz

- einen genügend langen (Kork-)Griff zum weiten Auswerfen und kontrollierten Drillen(wie schon von Heiko und Tim vorgeschlagen)

- gut dimensionierte flexible Köderöse (wie ebenfalls schon vorgeschlagen)

- Fuji-Rollenhalter aus Kunststoff und einen

- Metallknauf am Rutenende für die Balance und als Schutz.

Viele Grüße 

Karsten  #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

@ palometta:
Endlich ein "Bruder im Geiste", der Korkgriffen auch nix abgewinnen kann (ausser gutem Aussehen))))


----------



## Blackleffer (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

So dann will ich auch mal meinen senf dazu geben, bevor hier noch wochen über 2,70-3,20 geschrieben wird.Ich wär ja für eine Rute mit richtig schönem Rückrad aber einer ganz feinen spitze  das man auch wirklich alles mitbekommt was da so passiert. Des weiteren ein durchgehender Korkgriff wie bei der Berkley Cherrywood, weil wo fast man die rute am meisten an? Da wo die meisten kein Kork mehr haben beim Rollenhalter. und die cherrywood liegt wirklich gut in der Hand und 2 teile sollte sie nur haben.


----------



## AndreL (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Hi Leute,
ich währe wegen der Originellen Note für 2,87m (das hat nicht jeder!!!!)
Am schönsten währe natürlich EINTEILIG (aber ich sehe durchaus die Transportproblematik ein und verwerfe den Gedanken wieder |rolleyes )
Allerdings finde ich einen kurzen Griff bei solch einer Rutenlänge unschön, weil, so einen kurzen kann man nicht vernünftig in die Hand nehmen und ausserden fehlt dabei das richtige Gefühl für den Wurf.

P.S. villeicht können wir ja für Franz ne ROSA Endkappe realisieren......... #6


----------



## RoterAdler (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



> @ palometta:  Endlich ein "Bruder im Geiste", der Korkgriffen auch nix abgewinnen kann (ausser gutem Aussehen))))



ich denke das wird später abgestimmt ?

Grüße

Dann will ich triangel Sic-Ringe !

Und ich stehe auf Korkgriffe !!


----------



## ollidi (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Erstmal ein dickes Hallo an Christian Dibisch. Wilkommen hier im Board. :m

Die Aktion, die Du hier durchführst ist allererste Sahne und in meinen Augen richtig angefasst. Brainstorming der Endverbraucher für eine "Traumrute". Wo kann man sich sonst genau die Informationen holen, die man für eine Kundenzufriedenheit benötigt, wenn nicht in diesem Board?

Sicherlich werden hier sehr viel verschiedene Meinungen und Vorstellungen gepostet werden. Hier die richtigen Infos herauszufiltern, wird nicht leicht sein, es wird aber in so einem Projekt auf jeden Fall eine interessante Herausforderung sein. 

Es sind ja auch schon genug Vorschläge zur Länge der Rute gekommen. Ich bevorzuge auch Längen zwischen 2,70 und 3,00 Meter mit kurzem Griff. Ob der Griff nun unbedingt ein Korkgriff sein muß / soll, ist mir persönlich eigentlich recht egal. Eine Hakenöse sollte auf jeden Fall dran sein. Hier bevorzuge ich eher eine feste. weil eine bewegliche wieder ein mechanisches Teil mehr ist, welches kaputt gehen kann.
Dreigeteilt wäre für Transportzwecke ideal. Hat aber den Nachteil, daß es wieder mehr Steckverbindungen zu Ungunsten der Rutenaktion sind. Daher würde ich eine Zweiteilige bevorzugen.


----------



## holk (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Hallo ,

ich find 3,00 m mit semiparabolischer Aktion passend....dann würde ich ein Gewicht von 250 g anstreben .....dazu einen hochwertigen Moosgummigriff mit Metallendkappe incl.Gummiaufsatz ......dazu eine Multirollentaugliche (Fuji :q ) SIC-Beringung......


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Hab ichs doch gewusst. Eine Rutenserie wird es also geben. #6 
Mir wäre eine Rute mit 2,70m max. 2,85m am liebsten. SIC-Ringe, ist ja klar, auf einem schönen dünnen Blank, mit ordentlich Rückrad, mit Zapfenverbindung sowie Fuji-Rollenhalter und Metallendkappe. Als WG würde mir so 5-45g sehr gut gefallen. 
Achso, eine Hackenöse sollte die Rute schon haben. Und beim Griff wäre einer aus Naturkork sehr schön. Auch wenn einige keine Freunde davon sind. 
Schließlich soll die Rute ja nicht nur Funktionell sein sondern auch noch ins Auge stechen. #h


----------



## Palometta (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Also das mit dem (genügend) langem Griffteil versteh ich nicht  |kopfkrat 
Entweder seid ihr alle um die Zwei Meter oder ich mach was verkehrt   #t 

Ich habe ständig das Problem das mir das Griffstück eher im Weg ist .
Beim werfen hat es einen Vorteil aber beim handling eher nicht .
Grade kleine Vertreter unserer Zunft habe doch eher Probleme mit langen ( normalen ) Griffteilen.

Dagegen find' ich den Aspekt der Parabolic sehr interessant.Allerdings sollte sich diese Effekt erst unter starkem Druck einstellen da solche Ruten oft ein negatives wurfverhalten haben.


Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Christian Dibisch (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Liebe Anglerboardmitglieder!

Bevor ich mich am Mittwoch wieder detailiert zu Wort melde noch ein Punkt der sehr wichtig ist:

Die wiederholt angesprochene Stückzahl d.h. Verkaufsmengenplanung oder Mindestmenge wird für diese Aktion mit dem Anglerboard ohne jede Bedeutung
für den Preis sein. Und wenn auch nur die Aussicht besteht 20 Stück dieser
Rute zu verkaufen!

PENN Deutschland wir für diese Rute keine Einzelkalkulation erstellen. Größerer
Aufwand bei der Entwicklung wird nicht auf die Stückzahl umgelegt - das
können wir euch versprechen.

Wir würden sonst nie eine brauchbare Basis für spätere Projekte dieser Art finden wenn wir uns schon am Anfang selbst im Wege stehen. 

Also macht ruhig weiter Vorschläge für ein kompromissloses Produkt!


MfG
Christian Dibisch / Team PENN


----------



## C.K. (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Mein Hauptaugenmerk liegt sicherlich auf dem Blank. Da bitte nicht sparen, sondern einen richtig schönen, der sich beim Wurf gut aufladen lässt.Vieleicht sogar mit einer echten Kreuzwicklung und keiner Folie auf dem Blank??
Ansonsten Steckrute um 3m ist immer gut. 

Bei den Ringen bin ich eigen, da bevorzuge ich welche, die nicht rosten klick ! ( Konnte ich mir einfach nicht verkneifen :q)


----------



## barsch_zocker (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Für mich persönlich sollte eine gute Spinnrute egal welcher Länge oder Wurfgewichts: 

- möglichst leicht sein 
- einen schönen dünnen und schlichten Blank haben 
- Sic Ringe
- einen guten dünnen Korkgriff, (finde ich bei einigen häufig zu klobig)
- schlichte Bindungen, nichts ausgefallenes
- am besten keine glänzenden Teile#6 
- eine schöne, einfache Abschlusskappe 

- keine Glitzer/Hologram Beschriftungen bis zum ersten Ring


Die Rute sollte einen eleganten und ausgewogenen Gesamteindruck machen und durch ihre gute Einzelkomponenten bestechen. Dreiteilige Ruten finde allgemein und besonders als Spinnrute unpraktisch, mich nervt es mit drei Teilen zu hantieren

barsch_zocker


----------



## Mac Gill (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

3m - 3 teilig...

Zum Rollenhalter vorweg -> entwickelt doch einfach einen Rollenhalter, bei dem man den Triggerdorn ausklappen kann... :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



> bei dem man den Triggerdorn ausklappen kann


Geile Idee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barsch_zocker (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



> Geile Idee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ja, oder irgendwie zun anschrauben oder anklinken|rolleyes


----------



## Palometta (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> ......entwickelt doch einfach einen Rollenhalter, bei dem man den Triggerdorn ausklappen kann... :q



#6 Jupp,das hat was dann 8Ringe auf nem schlaken 2,85 Blank ? ist schon die halbe Miete  :q 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Loup de mer (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

warum nur eine Länge?
2,70m - 2teilig
3,00m - 2teilig
3,30m - 3teilig

schlanker Blank und Griff, edles Design in mattlackierter Optik, hochwertige Ausstattung, Korkgriff

Gruß  Thomas


----------



## DerStipper (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

ich denke 2,93m Wurfgewicht 10-40gramm
die kann dann für alles beuntzt werdenVon MeFo bis Zander. Ich denke ne mittlere Aktion wäre gut:q aber eine mit Parabolischer aktion auf 2,93m wäre doch mal der knüller ich glaub das hat kein anderer Ruten Herrsteller oder?Aber die andere frage ist wird die Rute mit Parabolischer Aktion auch angenommen?|kopfkrat 
Ich denke IM-7 oder 8 sollte die Rute schon haben damit sie auch Hochwertig ist was sie ja eh wird weil wir sie ja entwickeln#6 

Wie sieht es denn mit den Tests aus?
Werden die von Anglerboard Usern durchgeführt?

Viele Fragen ich weiß

Achso Hallo Christian [so heiß ich auch#6 ] Dibisch#h #h


----------



## Franky (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Moinsen...
Ich melde mich auch mal zu Wort...
Ersteinmal auch hier ein herzliches Willkommen, Christian!!! :m

Ich wünsche mir eine Rute, die mir ein maximum an Spaß, Bequemlichkeit, Robustheit und so weiter bietet. Spaß und Bequem heisst: ermüdungsfreies, stressfreies und entspanntes Spinnangeln... Nach vorn also so lang wie möglich, nach hinten so kurz wie nötig, wobei die "Mitte" der Angel bei mir der Rollenhalter ist... 
Mit 'ner Gesamtlänge um 2,70 m lässt sich verdammt was anstellen, wenn man variiert... Ausserdem ist sie vom Transport her noch gut zu händeln!


----------



## DerStipper (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

und die untersten 5 oder 6cm vom Griff mit EVA Schaumgummi oder wie dat Zeugs heist


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen Christian #h

Tja... Also ich habe in letzter Zeit festgestellt, das es für mich nur eine Sorte gescheite Spinnruten in dem geforderten Wurfgewichtsspektrum gibt...

Und das sind die, heutzutage so genannten, "Meerforellenruten"!

Vom Prinzip her eine Rute um die 3m (ich denke, 10cm mehr oder weniger machen da den Bock nicht fett!) mit Spitzenaktion, die unter Vollast Aktion bis ins Griffteil zeigt!
ich habe da eine etwas ältere Zebco Trophy Seatrout in 3,15m Länge, die genau diese Kriterien erfüllt, allerdings ist die Verarbeitung nicht so der Oberbringer.

Mit einer solchen Rute, fische ich nicht nur auf Meerforelle, sondern auch auf Zander, Hecht und natürlich Dorsch!

Mit "Erfindung" der Merrforellenrute ist meiner Meinung nach ein großer Schritt in Richtung "Eierlegende Wollmilchsau" getan worden (Zumindest für meine Gewässer die ich befische...!!)
Davon ab, ist der Name "Meerforellenrute" ja mehr ein Werbegag als eine richtige Rutenbezeichnung...

Eine solche Rute müsste es werden, wobei ich wiederum das lange Griffteil bevorzuge (Hebel beim Werfen!)

Eines noch:
SIC Ringe müssen nicht sein!! Ich wiederhole mich zwar, aber mir sind GUTE Hardloys lieber als billige SIC, zumal viele SIC Ringe nur eine SIC Beschichtung aufweisen und schneller "durch" sind als Hardloys... 

Was mit schlechten/preiswerten  SIC Ringen passiert hat C.K. da gerade sehr nett in Scene gesetzt 

Also hier "meine Anforderungen":

3,0m lang
Korkgriff
Gummiendkappe (Locke hat schon geschrieben warum!)
einfacher aber unverwüstlicher Rollenhalter (like SPORTEX!)
Überlappender Spitzenring
Lieber Gute Hardloys als "Billig-SIC's"


Auf dem gleichen Blank eine Triggerrute aufzubauen halte ich für nicht angebracht, dafür unterscheiden sich die Blanks für Stationär und Multirolle zu stark, zumal der Blank für die Triggerrute kürzer sein müsste, da es beim Multirollenfischen nicht so sehr auf die Rutenlänge ankommt, ja sogar "Weniger oft Mehr" ist.

Und nachem ich das alles geschrieben ahbe, entschuldige ich michgleich dafür, daß ich vom Hunderdsten ins Tausendsde gekommen bin


----------



## Pete (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*





 so einen übergang von rute auf rollenhalter stelle ich mir vor


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> so einen übergang von rute auf rollenhalter stelle ich mir vor



Der macht auf alle Fälle einen sehr schönen Eindruck. #h  Sowas könnte mir auch gefallen.
Bei der Hackenöse fällt mir noch ein, bitte nicht die verwenden die bei der Millenium Spin zum Einsatz kommt. Denn die ist Schrott! Hat bei meiner ganze drei Tage gehalten, dann ist die Öse zerbrochen und ich habe mir selber eine neue gebastelt. Obwohl die Rute erst am 03.10.04 gekauft wurde.


----------



## jeracom (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Na dann will ich auch mal.

1)
3.00m - 3.15m Superleicht, so um die 250g, dünner Blank fürs Gufinieren und spinnern in Stillgewässer. WG 5-45g.
Rutenhalter ähnlich Diaflash, XT100 und Fuji S.I.C.

2)
3.00m - 3.15m Superleicht, so um die 250g, dünner Blank fürs Gufinieren von 8cm bis 25cm Gufis in Fliesgewässer. Brettharte Spinnrute mit progressiver Aktion 
25-100 WGg 
Rutenhalter ähnlich Diaflash, XT100 und Fuji S.I.C.

Ach Ja ..... |rolleyes 

            Gruß Jens :g


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> so einen übergang von rute auf rollenhalter stelle ich mir vor


Quantum Rolle, was? 

Mit so einem Rollenhalter wäre ich auch einverstanden, obwohl mir die "Klassische SPORTEX Version" lieber ist...


----------



## Pete (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

jau, steffen is ne energy timag...die rute ist übrigens meine lieblings-hechtrute (paladin masterclass spinn 50gr, 2,70m)..kennt wohl kaum einer, bin aber total verliebt in das teil...und hat bisher jedem boddenhecht paroli bieten können...


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

FD oder RD? Habs an dem kleinen grauen Plastikteil welches im rollenfuß eingelassen ist erkannt  Typisch Quantum 

Die Rute sagt mir so auf Anhieb nix, aber der Griff is' schon mal eine Augenweide 

Da fällt mir doch noch was ein... Paladin... Wo hab ich das nur gesehen im WWW irgend ein Versender hat die im Programm... aber kein Deutscher, könnte sein, daß ich die bei "raven.nl" gesehen habe!?


----------



## Pete (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

ne 730er ...frontbremse...leider salzwasserunresistent....


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Ich hab die Heckbremse!
Und seitheute ne neue... Meine Alte mochte auch kein Salzwasser...

Aber ein Boardie/Boardpartner/ebay-Händler hat mir da weitergeholfen, wobei ich nicht mal wußte, mit wem ich es da zu tun habe... So klein ist die Welt


----------



## BigEarn (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



> So klein ist die Welt


Das kannst Du laut sagen! Ich hab auch mal was ersteigert und 10 Minuten später stand mein Nachbar mit der Ware vor der Haustür


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

So kann das gehen BigEarn 

Dabei überlege ich mir gerade, ob mein Nachbar was versteigern könnte was mich interessiert... 

Aber mal zurück zum eigentlichen Thema dieses Threads...
Das wird noch interessant werden, da prallen ja wirklich gar heftig gegenläufige Meinungen aufeinander... Bin mal gespannt, was dabei im Endeffekt rauskommt!


----------



## Locke (22. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Nochmal ich  

Nach getaner Arbeit und update dieses Threads, erstmal 
herzliches Willkommen,  "alter Hase" on board! 
Die Aktion ist echt der Hammer und ich bin wirklich  auf das Endprodukt gespannt.
Gibt es eigentlich nen Zeitrahmen?

Weitere Anregungen.
Futteral wurde bereits angesprochen. Bitte ein Futteral, welches stärker als nen Tempo-Taschentuch ist. Habe erst kürzlich ein Futteral von Quantum gesehen welches nur "ein" Fach hatte. Blank lässt grüssen und das bei einer Preisklasse von 200 €.

Fast alle Fische werden von mir gemessen, auch wenn diese wieder released werden.
Eine dezente Markierung (dünne Striche, Punkte o.ä.) auf dem Blank zur schnellen Erfassung wäre toll.

@Thomas99
Erzähl mal ne gute (schöne  ) Alternative zum Kork.

Gruss Locke


----------



## Franz_16 (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



> Eine dezente Markierung (dünne Striche, Punkte o.ä.) auf dem Blank zur schnellen Erfassung wäre toll.



A N G L E R B O A R D .. jeder Buchstabe 10cm... das wären dann 110 cm :q


----------



## Ansgar (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Moin,

Schwieriges Segment, dass sich Penn da ausgesucht hat. Gibt ja in dem Bereich bereits so viele Ruten, dass es wohl eines der konkurrenzstaerksten Segmente sein duerfte. 

Fuer mich waere in dem Gewichtsbereich ne Mefo-Rute interessant: 3,2m, 2-teilig, schlanker Hochleistungs - Kohlefaserblank, Spitzenaktion, Wurfgew 10-30gr.
Ich waere nur an besten Blanks, besten Komponenten (z.B. Fuji Sic Ringe und Rollenhalter) und bester Verarbeitung interessiert - alles andere kann man langfristig eh vergessen. 
Und das Teil muss gut ausgewogen sein und nicht z.B. kopflastig. 

Als Griff am besten nur eine duenne Beschichtung! Finde es sehr laestig, wenn ne an sich schlanke Rute auf einmal so einen dicken Butt bekommt, nur weil da x mm Kork drauf sitzen. Muss auch kein Kork sein.

Von einem Kombi-Produkt halte ich nicht viel - da die Rutenaktion fuer Multi und Stationaerrolle unterschiedlich sein sollte (Obwohl natuerlich der ausklappbare Trigger ne witzige Idee ist). Ausserdem braeuchte man dann ne Kombi-beringung.

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Mein lieber Mann, da kommt ja echt ne Menge zusammen.

Ich denke, wir sammeln bis zum Freitag noch zum Thema "Länge" und Grifflänge", dann werde ich da mal aus den vorherrschenden Meinungen eine Umfrage basteln. 
Dann kann man bis Dienstag abstimmen, parallel dazu mache ich dann das nächste Thema auf, so dass wir zügig vorankommen.

Geplant ist, dass wir so die Rute bis zum 22.12. fertig "entwickelt" haben, dann wird Penn eine kleine Testserie machen, die dann unter den AB - Membern zum Testen vergeben werden. 

Danach kommen die Testberichte mit den dann noch wünschenswerten Änderungen, und dann kann die Rute in die Produktion gehen.


----------



## Pete (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

jau, zügiges programm, sonst verläufts wieder ins nichts...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Und die Rute soll ja nicht erst in ein paar Jahren den Anglern zur Verfügung stehen))


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwo zwischen 2,70 und 3m wäre für mich OK !
> 
> Ich bin für eine "ungerade" Zahl... soll ja was besonderes sein




Jo da geb ich Dir Recht. Also für mich lieber 2,80 - 3,00 m wobei ich 2,93 m auch sehr gut finde und eine 2-Teiler. Als Hakenöse würde ich lieber eine im Blank eingelassene vorziehen, da die felxiblen gerne und schnell abbrechen, wenn man nicht aufpasst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



> Als Hakenöse würde ich lieber eine im Blank eingelassene vorziehen, da die felxiblen gerne und schnell abbrechen, wenn man nicht aufpasst.


Ich denke die ganze Zeit schon drüber nach ob es nicht (bessere) Alternativen zu den Ösen gibt.
Denn die Öse muss gross und stabil genug sein, das ist kein Thema, bei einer schlanken Rute "stört" dann aber eine so grosse Öse doch das Aussehen (wenngleich mir eine praxistaugliche Rute lieber ist als eine (nur) gut aussehende).
Vielleicht kommt ja noch die eine oder andere Idee, wie man die Blinker etc. vernünftig an der Rute festmachen kann ohne Öse. 
Bei der Länge/Proportion scheint es sich auf folgende "Kombis" bis jetzt rauszulaufen:
1: ca. 2,70m. längerer Griff
2: ca. 2,70m, kürzerer Griff
3: 2,93m. längerer Griff
4: 2,93m, kürzerer Griff
5: ca. 3,20m. längerer Griff
6: ca. 3,20m, kürzerer Griff

Wie egsagt, bis Freitag abend habt Ihr noch Zeit dazu Eure Wünsche einzubringen, dann werde ich da ne Umfrage zur Abstimmung stellen.


----------



## Pete (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

ich sags offen: ich tendiere zu 4.)


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Da wären wir schon 2))


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

3 oder 4!!!


----------



## Mumpitz (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Dann schließe ich mich bei der Wahl von Nummer 4 an. Aber das könnte man jetzt wunderbar in einem anderen Topic, in dem die Ruten beschrieben werden, via Poll ermitteln. Das würde einen guten Überblick über die Neigungen aller Beteiligten vermitteln.

Cheers,
Oliver


----------



## totti (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Moins,  nu hab ich nochmal ne Frage zur Terminplanung , die Thomas ja bereits angeschnitten hat.   Wie sieht denn der Gesamt-Terminplan aus ??
Datensammlung und Festlegung der Kriterien bis zum 22.12.04. Gut. 

Welche Schritte sind denn danach geplant und in welchem Zeitrahmen??
Testserie, Feedback aus den Tests, Einbringung der Testergebnisse für die Hauptserie , Herausbringen der Hauptserie ???  
 ;+  ;+ 

Grüße  #h  #h 
Totti


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Das ist nicht so genau festzulegen, da man ja nicht genau weiss, wie schnell man die gewünschte Entwicklung in eine Testsserie umsetzen kann, wie lange dann die Tester brauchen und wie lange dann die vielleicht noch notwendigen Veränderungen brauchen werden.
Wie gesagt, bis 22. 12. sollen die Ruten "entwickelt" sein, dann kann man sich als TEster bewerven, dann wird es wohl so ca. 4 - 6 Wochen bis zur Auslieferung der Testruten dauern, wie lange es ab da bis zur Serienproduktion und zum Verkauf dauert, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Locke (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Zu berücksichtigen wäre evtl Länderabhängige Schonzeiten!
Wenn die Entwicklung ein wenig länger dauert, hätte ich ausm Norden nix dagegen!!  
Schonzeit von 01.01.2005 bis 15.05.2005.

Naja, so eine Wicklung der Ringe will ja auch sauber gemacht sein, nech!!??  

Gruss Locke


----------



## totti (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

@thomas

So richtig zufrieden bin ich nicht mit Deiner Antwort  

So ein Thema geht man doch nicht ungeplant an !!!  Und es wird sicherlich auch gewisse Erfahrungswerte bei Penn von der Nullserie bis zur Marktserie geben.  Vielleicht wird Herr Diebisch hierzu etwas sagen. Ich denke dass die Terminplanung für alle interessant ist .

Grüße 
Totti


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Da kann ich Dir leider aber nicht richtig weiterhelfen.
Wir haben nur den "groben" Zeitplan wie oben aufgezeigt, festgelegt.

Da sowas zum ersten in der Art gemacht wird, haben wir uns alle absichtlich eine grössere Zeitschiene offen gelassen. 

Sinn und Zweck der "Veranstaltung" ist es ja, eine genau auf die Wünsche der Angler zugeschnittene Rute zu entwickeln. 

Und da kann man sich zwar nen Zeitplan setzen, alleine an der Beteiligung hier im ersten Thread zum Thema kannst Du aber sehen, dass viele Vorschläge/Anregungen kommen, an die man so ursprünglich garnicht gedacht hat.

Solche Sachen müssen ja imemr erst mal auf technische Machbarkeit hin überprüft werden, da weiss dann vorher keiner wie lange sowas dauert um das abzuprüfen (je nach Detail) und wie lange es im Ernstfall dauert, sowas für die Rute zu produzieren. 

Und statt hier an einem "starren" Zeitrahmen fest zu halten, soll wirkjlich versuicht werden, eine auf die Wünsche der Angler hin optimierte Rute zu entwickeln, bauen und dann für die Angler zur Verfügung zu stellen. Tut mir leid, dass ich Dir da nicht konkreter mit "festgezurrtem" Zeitplan weiterhelfen kann.

Oder wie ein altes deutsches Sprichwort zu berichten:
Gut Ding will Weile haben)


----------



## Zanderkisser (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Also bei einem Wurfgewicht bis so 45 gr. würde ich eine Länge von 2,70 m mit längerem Griffteil bevorzugen.


Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## karpfenwuerger (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Ich würde 2, 70 Meter bis 3,0 Meter vorschlagen, das ist meine favorisierte Länge.


----------



## karpfenwuerger (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> 2,85 halte ich für optimaler...




Da kann ich dir Recht geben.
Bitte mit Korkgriff, der in etwa bis zum Ellbogen reicht.
Zudem sollte sie leicht sein!!


----------



## totti (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

@thomas
Sorry das ich da nun so hartnäckig war/bin  :q  :q  , aber es interessiert mich halt sehr.  Danke für die letzte Antwort , die dann meinen ersten Eindruck, dass das ganze schon gut durchdacht ist auch bestätigt.

Schließe mich doch dem Sprichtwort "Gut Ding...." an  #6 

Totti


----------



## ollidi (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Ich tendiere auch eher zu der 2.

Weil, wie Franky schon sagte: Kürzere Arme. :q

Ein längerer Griff ist ja auch nur bei kräftigen Würfen hilfreich. Beim normalen Handling eher hinderlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



			
				totti schrieb:
			
		

> @thomas
> Sorry das ich da nun so hartnäckig war/bin   , aber es interessiert mich halt sehr. Danke für die letzte Antwort , die dann meinen ersten Eindruck, dass das ganze schon gut durchdacht ist auch bestätigt.


Hartnäckig macht nix, bin ich auch)
Freut mich aber das Du das (wenn auch schweren Herzens vieleicht) so akzeptieren kannst)

Anonsten immer ran, fals jemand noch andere Längen/Grifflängen im Kopfe oder auf dem Wunschzettel hat)


----------



## Palometta (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Also mit Type 4 wäre ich auch einverstanden .

Die Länge ist schon OK und haupsache Das Griffteil ist schön kurz .

Und wenn wir uns schon Gedanken wegen der Anzahl der Ringe machen ..Wie wärs den mit ner Inliner ??? 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Inliner wäer nicht so mein Fall.
Is mir zu tüdelig mit dem durchfädeln, wäre wohl eher was für Bootsruten.
Aber mnal sehen was die Allgemeinheit sagt.
Das könne wir dann aber später beim Kapitel "Ringe" abfragen.

Nochmal: 
Hier erstmal die Wünsche für doie Länge/Griflänge einer Spinnrute mit einem WG für Köder bis ca. 40 Gramm.


----------



## ThorstenECN (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Ich bin für Vorschlag Nr. 3. Der Griff sollte schon so bis zum Ellenbogen reichen. Außerdem ist ein längerer Griff besser beim Werfen.


----------



## Pete (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

nö, ne spinnrute und inliner??? muss nicht sein...hab genug inliner in meinem inventar, und die haben ihre vor-,aber auch nachteile...allein wegen des ungehinderten gleitens der schnur durch die ringe würde ich diese eindeutig vorziehen...


----------



## DerStipper (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

also ich bin für 4.
aber ich würde nen Wurfgewicht bis 45gr bevorzugen bis 40 hab ich schon welche auch wenn die nur von 30 - 40gr sind


----------



## Palometta (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

@Thomas & Pete
OK..überzeugt  Muß dazu sagen das ich auch inlinerunerfahren bin hatte aber schon des öfteren darüber nachgedacht.
Meißtens dann wenn ich die Schnur irgendwo vertüdelt hatte  :q 



			
				ThorstenECN schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin für Vorschlag Nr. 3. Der Griff sollte schon so bis zum Ellenbogen reichen. Außerdem ist ein längerer Griff besser beim Werfen.


 Ellenbogen ist Gut   #c  
Also wenn ich den Daumen auf  ner Multi habe sind das bei mir ca 30 cm vom RollenFuß bis zum Ellenbogen.
Und genau da ist mein Problem  #t (Und ich glaube nicht nur meins )
Denn jeder Zentimeter der über den Ellenbogen hinaus geht stört mich extrem beim umsetzen der Rute.

Na ja, mal sehen ,da wird sich noch der Eine oder Andere "Kurze" zu Wort melden.   

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



> 3: 2,93m. längerer Griff



Das ist meine Favoritin!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



> Na ja, mal sehen ,da wird sich noch der Eine oder Andere "Kurze" zu Wort melden.


Meinst Olli? 

Und jetzt renn ich ganz schnell wech, bevor mich olli "hakt" und "ausdrillt"


----------



## Lachsy (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

2: ca. 2,70m, kürzerer Griff

ich finde 2,70 vollkommen ausreichend, leicht sollte sie sein, nicht das nach einer gewissen zeit der Arm abfällt. Der lange griff ist so hinderlich, vor allem beim Blinker usw.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Da 2,85m ja nun nicht zur Wahl steht stimme ich für Typ 3.


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Das wird noch spaßig hier, ich seh das schon 
Also ich könnte mich mit 2,70m auch anfreunden, Griffteil mess ich jetzt mal nach bei meiner Lieblingsspinnrute  Wir reden dauernd von "lang" und "kurz", das ist subjektiv, für jeden ist "lang" was anderes!


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

So, hab nachgemessen!

Griff AB ROLLENFUSS: 48cm!

Das ist meine Ideallänge


----------



## Truttafriend (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> So, hab nachgemessen!
> 
> 48cm!
> 
> Das ist meine Ideallänge





Angeber :q  :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

MOOment mal...


----------



## Karstein (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Länge/Proportion scheint es sich auf folgende "Kombis" bis jetzt rauszulaufen:



Dann zähle mal bitte die 3,00 Meter Fraktion auf diesen 4 Seiten zusammen, Thomas - und in dieser Länge hast nicht eine Alternative gelistet?  ;+  #c


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Länge 2,70 m .. der Griff etwas länger, ist universeller einsetzbar und auch das Transportmaß ist besser

oder aber 3 teilig und dann etwas über 3 m


----------



## Karstein (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Und das Teil muss gut ausgewogen sein und nicht z.B. kopflastig.



Gaaanz wichtig, was Ansgar da sagt, hatte ich vergessen! Die Millenium wiegt mir einfach "vorne" zu viel...

Dass eine Spinnrute sowohl mit Stationär- als auch mit Multirolle kombinierbar ist, hatte Sportex mit der KEV Spin 4 Serie und der idealen Ringposition an diesen Ruten bewiesen.


----------



## DerStipper (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

also ich wäre ja wie gesagt für 4 mit nem 29cm langem Griff ab dem Rollenfuß
und über dem Rollenhalter vieleicht noch 5cm EVA Mossgummi oder wie das auch immre heißt auch grober Naturkork wäre gut aber auch teurer.


----------



## Palometta (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Also ich hab auch mal schnell nachgemessen  :q 

48cm ist bei Ruten um die 3m scheinbar Standart und das ist genau das was mich stört , #t denn mit solchen Teilen fummel ich mir die ganze Zeit an der Wampe rum  |rolleyes 
Ich halte deshalb einen Griff (Ab Rollenfußunterseite ) so Um die 40-42cm für ideal.

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## ChristophL (23. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

2,70m - kurzer Griff o. 3,30 u. langer griff

Rutenlänge über 2,70m mit kurzem Griff verträgt sich imho nicht. Wenn würde ich aber auf die 2,70 zurückgreifen - ist einfach handlicher.

mfg

Christoph


----------



## Nick_A (24. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Hallo Christian #h

auch von mir ein HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN (back) an Board!!! #6

Klasse Aktion und bei der Begeisterung der Boardies kannst Du davon ausgehen, daß hier EINIGE Leute Eigner einer Anglerboard-Rute werden wollen!  :q

Abgesehen von den bisherigen Postings zu der Länge der Rute kristalisieren sich auch -nach meiner Meinung- noch bzgl. der Aktion zwei Lager klar heraus:

1. Die *Meerforellen-Fraktion*. Hier ist ja wohl eher eine weiche (parabolische) Aktion gewünscht...schließlich soll die MeFo bzw. der Lachs nicht ausschlitzen und 

2. Die *Zander-Fraktion*. Und eine gute Zanderrute ist nach meiner Meinung nun mal BRETTHART und hat eine extreme Spitzenaktion.

Gute MeFo-Ruten sind auch im Normalfall über 3m (ca. 3,15m fände ich super) und Zanderruten eher max. 3m (hier fände ich 2,85m spitze) !!! 

So, wenn wir nun (nach meiner Meinung) schon bei zwei grundsätzlich verschiedenen Rutentypen sind, dann müssen wir entweder entscheiden, ob es eine MeFo-Rute werden soll oder aber eher eine Zanderrute.......oder aber es wird ZWEI AB-Penn-Ruten. Das könnte man dann ja auch abhängig von den Stückzahlen machen.

Ich würde jedenfalls gerne jeweils EINE MeFo- und eine Zander-AB-Rute mein Eigen nennen!

Ich muß Pete´s Meinung voll und ganz zustimmen...eine "ALLROUNDRUTE", die nur einen Kompromiss darstellt, um halbwegs möglichst vielen Leuten zuzusprechen fände ich ebenfalls nicht gerade klasse (und das ist nett formuliert)!

Ausgleichsgewichte am Griffende wären natürlich auch eine feine Sache! :m

Viele Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Ansgar (24. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



			
				Nick_A schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Christian #h
> 
> Gute MeFo-Ruten sind auch im Normalfall über 3m (ca. 3,15m fände ich super) und Zanderruten eher max. 3m (hier fände ich 2,85m spitze) !!!
> 
> ...



Moin,

Genau so sieht es aus!

Das einzige Problem ist der Kostenpunkt. Ich gebe keine z.B. 200Euro fuer ne Allroundrute aus. Da kaufe ich mir ein Spezi-Teil, genau wie oben beschrieben!

Ne Allroundrute ist vermutlich eher im Segment <=70 Euro angesiedelt.

Man muss also bei der Entscheidung, was fuer ne Rute das werden soll auch die Preisvorstellung der meisten AB'ler beruecksichtigen. 

Fokussieren auf einen Typen (Mefo oder Zander) macht sicher Sinn, wenn es nur um eine Rute geht. Ansonsten wuerde ich vorschlagen: 3 Ruten! Eine preiswertere Allroundrute fuer Gelegenheitsspinnangler und 1 hochwertige Mefo-Rute (>3m) und eine hochwertige Zanderrute (<3m) fuer totale Spinner.

Ansonsten enden wir hier mit einem Kombi-Produkt, das fuer alles fast geeignet ist, aber fuer nichts wirklich... Gibt ja nicht umsonst heutzutage so eine Vielzahl an Rutentypen ...

All the best
Ansgar 

PS: @Thomas/Christian: wie soll das eigentlich am Ende laufen? Muss man sich die Ruten zum retail preis kaufen? Werden ein paar verlost? Kriegen AB'ler die zum Penn Selbstkostenpreis oder oder oder??? (Sorry, wenn das schon mal irgendwo gesagt wurde und ich es verpasst habe)


----------



## Ansgar (24. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Achso, 2 Sachen noch - 

1) Inliner halte ich auch fuer nicht optimal

2) 


			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Dass eine Spinnrute sowohl mit Stationär- als auch mit Multirolle kombinierbar ist, hatte Sportex mit der KEV Spin 4 Serie und der idealen Ringposition an diesen Ruten bewiesen.



Hab auch ne Sportex - die easy Cast - mit Kombi beringung. Mal abgesehen, dass das Teil einen (Sportex traditions bedingten ?) ziemlich schweren Blank hat, werfe ich mit dem Ding an der Stationaerrolle 20m weniger als mit jeder anderen meiner 3m Spinnruten in der gleichen Laengen und Gewichtsklasse. Mit der Multi ist es okay. Fuer mich ist das Ding aber eine vergewaltigte Multi-Spinnrute, denn die Aktion ist mehr Multi-maeesig...

Bleibe dabei - von ner Kombination halte ich null/nichts/garnichts/zero... )

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## ollidi (24. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Ich kann mich Lamopetta mit 40-42 cm voll anschließen.
Alles andere stößt mir auch immer gegen meinen Waschbrettbauch. :q


----------



## Achim_68 (24. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Also wenn die 3,0 Meter nicht mehr im Angebot ist, tendiere ich zu 2,93 m - das ist mal was anderes als der genormte Mumpitz.... und passt irgendwie zum AB und zu dieser ungewöhnlichen Kooperation :q
Grifflänge so um die 45 cm wären optimal, aber da bin ich echt flexibel und wenn ich ehrlich bin: ich habe noch nie einen Fisch verloren weil die Grifflänge nicht 100%ig zu meinem Unterarm gepasst hat  und wenn ich mal nicht ganz so weit ausgeworfen habe, lag es auch in den seltensten Fällen am Griff sondern eher daran, dass ich mich ungeschickt angestellt habe :q. 
Und ich werde diese Rute nicht nicht kaufen, nur weil mir dass Griffteil 2 cm zu kurz ist!


----------



## Gnilftz (24. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Moin,
die Idee von Nick A finde ich sehr gut,
denn eine super Allroundrute gibt es halt nicht. Irgendwo muß man halt Abstriche machen. Die Frage ist nur, ob 2 Ruten für Penn nicht zu teuer werden... #c 
48 cm vom Rollenfuß bis Griffende können es gerne sein, da ich mit 189cm nicht gerade klein bin... 

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Für mich stellt sich ne andere Frage:
Gibt es nur Meerforellen oder Zander??

Denn hier wurde ja nach eine Spinnrute für Köder bis 40 Gramm gefragt, nicht nach einer Meerforellen- oder Zanderrute.

Mit der man eine Rute in der Hand hat, die nicht universell einsetzbar sein muss, die aber ein gewisses Spektrum abdecken sollte.

Denn in meinen Augen gibt es von vielen Firmen genügend "Spezi - Ruten" in (fast) jeder Preisklasse und (fast) jeder Ausführung.

Bei qualitativ hochwertigen Spinnrute für den Einsatz verschiedener Köder vom Ufer aus sieht in meinen Augen das schon düner aus und erscheint mir daher sinnvoller.

Aber mal abwarten was Christian dazu sagt, der will sich heute wieder melden.


----------



## H.Uwe (24. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

|wavey: Hallo, ich bin auch für eine Rute um die 3 Meter.
Zur Hakenöse möchte ich vorschlagen z.B. ein kleines Loch in der
Abschlußkappe. Da ich meine Spinnrute hin und wieder auch zweckentfremde
und dann habe ich halt ein Vorfach von z.B. 120 cm und dann ist die Öse
vor dem Rollenfuß einfach nicht zu gebrauchen. Außerdem bricht ein Loch
in der Abschlußkappe auch nicht ab.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## BigEarn (24. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



			
				H.Uwe schrieb:
			
		

> |wavey: Hallo, ich bin auch für eine Rute um die 3 Meter.
> Zur Hakenöse möchte ich vorschlagen z.B. ein kleines Loch in der
> Abschlußkappe. Da ich meine Spinnrute hin und wieder auch zweckentfremde
> und dann habe ich halt ein Vorfach von z.B. 120 cm und dann ist die Öse
> ...


Im Prinzip nicht schlecht die Idee. Mann müsste aber schauen welchen Durchmesser dieses Loch haben muss, wegen verschiedener Hakendurchmesser, wie weit das Loch am Rand/in der Mitte der Kappe sitzen muss (verschiedene Hakenbögen) und sicherstellen, dass durch dieses Loch kein Schmutz in den Blank gelangen und diesen langfristig zerstören kann. 

Eine Öse hätte ich trotzdem gerne und zwar so eine ausreichend große, simple und stabile wie bei der Sportex Kev Turbo Spin#6


----------



## Gnilftz (24. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich stellt sich ne andere Frage:
> Gibt es nur Meerforellen oder Zander??
> 
> Denn hier wurde ja nach eine Spinnrute für Köder bis 40 Gramm gefragt, nicht nach einer Meerforellen- oder Zanderrute.
> ...



Hallo Thomas,
sicher gibt es auch andere Raubfische, die beangelnswert sind.
Aber wenn ich nach meiner Meinung gefragt werde, dann wünsche ich mir selbstmurmelnd eine Spinrute die für meinen Zielfisch Nr 1 optimal ist... 
Lieber mache ich Abstriche bei den anderen Raubfischen, die ich eh nicht so häufig befische.

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Karstein (24. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



			
				H.Uwe schrieb:
			
		

> |...ein kleines Loch in der
> Abschlußkappe.
> Gruß Uwe



Schon die zweite Innovation nach dem ausklappbaren Trigger - nicht schlecht, der Gedanke! 

Allerdings kann sich dann der Haken beim Abstellen der Rute verbiegen oder ein Drilling kann sich, weil 2 Widerhaken vorstehen, irgendwo verfangen beim Laufen.

Wie wäre es mit einem robusten Einhänger am Rollenhalter? Z.B. ein drehbarer Einhängering am Ende des Rollenaufnahme-Gewindes, je nach Rollentyp wäre der Köder "oben" oder "unten" einzuhängen?  :g


----------



## karpfenwuerger (24. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Weis man schon was die Rute in etwa kosten soll, bzw wo sie erhältlich sein wird???

Wie lange dauert es denn in etwa bis die Rute auf dem Markt ist???


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Sie wird den üblichen Penn - Preisrahmen nicht sprengen, was sie kostet kann man ja aber erst sagen, wen man weiss was das genau für eine Rute werden soll mit welchen Komponenten.
Es gibt zuerst eine Testserie mit entsprechenden Praxistests, bis die Rute dann endgültig in Produktion und Verkauf geht.
Wie lange das letztlich genau dauert, kann man jetzt noch nicht sagen, es kamen hier ja schon eingie innovative Ideen, deren praktische Planung/Umsetzung und welche Zeit sowas beansprucht, dazu kann wahrscheinlich am ehgesten Christian was sagen (der sich heute auch noch hier melden will).


----------



## BigEarn (24. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



> Allerdings kann sich dann der Haken beim Abstellen der Rute verbiegen


Das liesse sich durch einen Einlass in die Abschlusskappe verhindern. Ich habe da mal eine äusserst hochwertige Skizze mit einem professionellen Zeichenprogramm angefertigt :q


----------



## H.Uwe (24. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

|wavey: Hallo, also ich habe schon einige meiner Ruten mit so einem
Loch in der Endkappe nachgerüstet, vor allem bei Teleruten.
Endkappe abschrauben, ziemlich weit aussen 3 mm Loch bohren, von
innen passenden Kork einkleben, Endkappe aufsetzen, fertig.
Einzelhaken kein proplem, Blnker ab und karabiener einhaken.
Funst prima.
Blinker in Öse vor der Rolle kann sich auch verhaken.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Karpfenchamp (24. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Ich finde 3,20m für Optimal


----------



## Christian Dibisch (24. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Liebe Anglerboard Mitglieder!

Leider war heute viel Stress darum mein Beitrag so spät. Vielen Dank für die tolle Begrüßung im Board!

Zur Sache, ich möchte euch keine Länge empfehlen sondern nur ein paar allgemeine Dinge beisteuern.

Je länger eine Rute ist desto schwieriger die Kontrolle. Das gilt für die Konstruktion, die Herstellung und auch für den Gebrauch. Eine Länge
von 2,70m - 3,00m läßt sich weit und präzise werfen, ist handlich
und als 2-tlg. Rute auch noch passabel zu transportieren. Sicher hat
eine längere Rute ihre Vorteile z. B. zum Meerforellenfischen jedoch
würden wir da für eine sehr spezielle Anwendung viele Nachteile
akzeptieren müßen.

Klar ist auch das eine Rute immer nach hinten "wächst". Gewichtszunahme
und Längenzunahme steigen also nicht im gleichen Verhältnis. Auch muß
je länger die Rute wird, immer steifere Faser eingesetzt werden was die
Beeinflussung der Aktion immer schwieriger macht da wir ja keine "Schlabber-
rute wollen.

Beschaffungszeit??!! Ok., wenn wir uns über alles einig sind dauert es noch 4 Monate und bis wir die Ruten in Krefeld haben. Dennoch, Thomas hat recht
-viel Weile gut Ding!

Components ( Ringe, Rollenhalter usw. besprechen wir getrennt. Das ist ja auch noch einmal ein abendfüllendes Thema.

Ich wollte ja eigentlich nicht aber jetzt doch! Mein "Lieblingslänge wäre 
2.93m!

Bis morgen Board!
Christian Dibisch / Team PENN


----------



## Veit (24. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Steckrute, 3 Meter, langer Korkgriff (möglichst auch nicht mehr Plastik oder Metall als nötig am Rollenhalter), dünner Blank (hochwertige Kohlefaser natürlich), hochwertige SIC-Ringe, halbdurchgehende bis Spitzenaktion


----------



## Palometta (24. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Steckrute, 3 Meter, langer Korkgriff (möglichst auch nicht mehr Plastik oder Metall als nötig am Rollenhalter), dünner Blank (hochwertige Kohlefaser natürlich), hochwertige SIC-Ringe, halbdurchgehende bis Spitzenaktion



Du möchtest also ne Kurze Karfenrute  ;+ 

Ich denk mal die 2,93 sind jetzt fix ........2teilig ? Gut  #6 

Jetzt geht es wohl erstmal um die Aktion und da hätt ich gerne was weicheres  :g und gerne 8 (leichte) Ringe darauf verteilt.

Und immer noch nen kurzes korkloses Griffstück   :q 

@Olli 
Waschbrettbauch  |muahah: der war gut ich dachte das wär dein Kompressor für die Motorsäge  :q  :q 


Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Wedaufischer (24. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Hallo Christian Dibisch und alle Mitleser,

auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass sich vieles wiederholt, da ich nur sporadisch diesen Thread verfolge/verfolgt habe, habe ich mir so meine eigenen Gedanken über die neue Rute gemacht:

Rute:
lange Ausführung: 2,7m – 3,0m
starkes Rückgrat
progressive Aktion, Tendenz zur Spitzenaktion
Aktionszahl: 3,0 – 4,0
Zapfenverbindung
Wurfgewicht: 20 – 40 Gramm
Einhänger, möglichst fest

Griff:
Grifflänge: mittellang - kurz
Ausführung: Kork
Endkappe aus Gummi

Ringe:
großer Schnurführungsring (Anlaufring)
enge Beringung (multigeeignet), weit abstehend
Fujihardeinlage

Gewicht: ca. 250 - 320 Gramm

In wieweit, das unter einen Hut zu bekommen ist, lasse ich mal dahingestellt sein...


----------



## Veit (25. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



			
				Palometta schrieb:
			
		

> Du möchtest also ne Kurze Karfenrute  ;+



Nee ne Big Game Rute,  du Witzbold!
 |motz:


----------



## xbxmxnn (25. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Hallo beieinander,    |wavey: 

ich bin auch begeistert von der Idee einer eigenen Rute; hier ein par meiner Gedanken:

2,93 klingt klasse, ist erstens individuell, zweitens ein gelungener Kompromiss.

Ich finde, sie sollte dezent sein, bunten Schnickschnack gibt es genug, und die meisten bunten Ruten sind bilig und sehen billig aus, die meisten Klassiker sind dagegen recht dezent - und einen Klassiker entwerfen wollen wir doch?!  

Zum Rollenhalter: den "ausklappbaren Triggergriff" gibt es: einige meiner Freunde und ich haben auf Branungsruten für die Multirolle die einfachen Klapprollenhalter gewickelt und mittig daran ( da ist doch so eine Vertiefung, gell ) einen der Kunststoffcoaster von Breakaway angeschraubt - hält bombenfest, kann an- und abgeschraubt werden, kostet geschätzte 5 Euronen  #6 

Und Endkappen mit Loch in der Mitte hatten einige meiner älteren Ruten vor gut zehn Jahren; ob das als Hakenhalter gedacht war, glaube ich nicht, aber funktioniert hat es ganz gut.

So, mal sehen, wie es hier weitergeht, aber ich gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen...  |bla: 

Bis denne,

Abumann


----------



## Palometta (25. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Nee ne Big Game Rute,  du Witzbold!
> |motz:



Sorry  |rotwerden 
Ich denke da es was Wirklich gutes sein soll gibt es da nur zwei Möglichkeiten .

1. Knallhart , Spitzenaktion , ultraleicht ...........

2. sehr weich , Aktion bis ins Handteil ......

alles andere sin Halbheiten 




			
				Abumann schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Rollenhalter: den "ausklappbaren Triggergriff" gibt es: einige meiner Freunde und ich haben auf Branungsruten für die Multirolle die einfachen Klapprollenhalter gewickelt und mittig daran ( da ist doch so eine Vertiefung, gell ) einen der Kunststoffcoaster von Breakaway angeschraubt - hält bombenfest, kann an- und abgeschraubt werden, kostet geschätzte 5 Euronen



Interessant ...
Gib es da nen Link , Foto ? Wäre nett

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Broesel (25. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

hmm..wenn ich das jetzt alles so richtig überflogen habe, gibbet ja schon eine Tendenz zur Ruten- und Grifflänge. Die behagt mir sogar sehr... |rolleyes 

Vielleicht eher nebensächlich: Ich persönlich brauche keine "Schmuckrute", was Lackierung und Aussehen betrifft. Für mich persönlich steht bei der Lackierung  oder was auch immer, die Robustheit im Vordergrund. Der Lack muß auch mal ein paar Stöße abkönnen, ohne dass es gleich "Macken" gibt. Also "klarer Durchblick" aufs Gewebe muß nicht sein...


----------



## Christian Dibisch (26. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Hallo liebes Board!

Ich denke Thomas wird jetzt bald über die Länge abstimmen lassen. Toll was Ihr schon
alles zur Ausstattung beigesteuert habt. Einige Anregungen lass ich schon prüfen. Wenn die Länge feststeht kann ich sofort auf einige Dinge eingehen.

MfG
Christian Dibisch / Team PENN


----------



## Veit (26. November 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

@ Palometta: Klar, die Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden. Ne durchgehende Aktion finde ich nicht so gut, weil man dann kaum noch mit Monofiler Schnur fischen kann und der Anhieb generell nicht so gut durchkommt. Knallhart bringt in Verbindung mit Geflochtener Schnur sicherlich manchen Aussteiger und generell ist so ein Knüppel meiner Meinung nach auch nur was fürs Gufi angeln. Warum nicht den goldenen Mittelweg wählen.
Ich persönlich würde so eine Rute auch kaufen, weil ich nicht oft Spinnangeln gehe (zur Zeit gerade mal etwas mehr) und darum ne Allround-Rute haben möchte.


----------



## Rossitc (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin
> 
> Also für eine 40gr. Spinnrute würde ich 2,70m sagen.
> 
> Gruß Stingray



Ds ist auch meine Meinung, schließlich gibts auch hier und da Hindernisse, die mit einer kürzeren Rute leichter umgangen werden können, der Aktionsradius ist nicht immer unbegrenzt!!!

Gruß
Rossitc #h


----------



## Alexander2781 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

2,70 m wäre optimal!!!


----------



## Schuppenkiller (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Ich würde sagen eine 3.00m Rute wär die beste Wurfgewicht 20-50gr. Außerdem würde ich sagen das es einen mittellangen-langen korkgriff geben muss. aber am aller wichtigsten sie muss federleicht sein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mfg schuppi


----------



## Knurrhahn (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Klick hier 

Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Zanderpeter (24. August 2005)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Hallo    auch  ich   finde   3m.  Ok.  aber   mit   wechselspitze     wäre   Super  man   braucht   nicht   soviel    zum  schleppen  .   Gruss  Zanderpeter


----------



## Joka (16. November 2005)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Was ist denn jetzt eigentlich aus der Anglerboard Editionsrute geworden |kopfkrat

hab ich was nicht mitbekommen #c


----------



## Wedaufischer (16. November 2005)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*



			
				Joka schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn jetzt eigentlich aus der Anglerboard Editionsrute geworden |kopfkrat
> 
> hab ich was nicht mitbekommen #c


Du hast auch nicht viel verpasst. Die Sache scheint gelaufen zu sein, aber lese selbst. :m


----------



## Joka (17. November 2005)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"*

Danke..... na erst so einen wirbel machen und sich dann diskret zurückziehen #d

dumm gelaufen


----------

